# trunk pop wire?



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

i do not have the factory manual for my 92 maxima yet.
my question is what color is the trunk pop wire and where is it located under the dash? so i can hook that option up on my alarm!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

http://blehmco.com/faq/
look at the bottom directoy... "Wiring info"
will tell you everything you need to know.


----------

